# First Tutorial- Basic Face Tutorial



## Cingels (Jul 5, 2006)

Heres my first attempt at a basic tutorial. it gets a bit confusing inthe middle-sorry bout that! Hope u enjoy!


----------



## TooterFish (Jul 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love purple eye looks.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 5, 2006)

i love your choice of color combos always! i love your puppy in the background too! so cute!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 5, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Salynn (Jul 6, 2006)

love the last photo !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 6, 2006)

Ha this was a great tut,, i just love the silly facial expression u having on the last pic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Plus u look great


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2006)

very good  and fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to watch tut! thanks for sharing


----------

